# Mold question



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

We have a residential remodeling contractor that just got a mold job. He will be tearing out all the sheetrock, cabinets and carpet in a finished basement. Once he has done that we are suppose to go back in and rip out all of the electrical and install 6 keyless leaving it an unfinished basement.

My question is this guy is not going to get an abatement contractor to remove the mold. He is just going to rip everything out and throw it into the dumpster. I tried talking to him about how dangerous black fuzzy mold is, but he wont listen. 

My question is after he has torn everything out, is it safe for me to go in there and tear out the electrical? Will the air be clean enough? I'm at the point where I'm thinking about telling my boss I don't want any part of this mold job unless the contractor has an air quality test done. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wear a good quality mask with an organic/asbestos rated filter.

Chances are better than not that the mold is growing on the basement walls and possibly the wood framing members above those walls.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wear a good quality mask with an organic/asbestos rated filter.
> 
> Chances are better than not that the mold is growing on the basement walls and possibly the wood framing members above those walls.


Chances are that the paper in the NM cable could have mold too....

Wear a mask, disposable gloves, and a Tyvek suit, and dispose of all of it. Read up a bit on it, better yet call a reputable remediation contractor and get their advice. If you take the proper precautions you will be fine.

Your boss should be doing his do diligence on the exposure of his employees to something that could put them at risk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Chances are that the paper in the NM cable could have mold too....
> 
> Wear a mask, disposable gloves, and a Tyvek suit, and dispose of all of it. Read up a bit on it, better yet call a reputable remediation contractor and get their advice. If you take the proper precautions you will be fine.
> 
> Your boss should be doing his do diligence on the exposure of his employees to something that could put them at risk.


I see a lot of guys that will just wear a disposable mask, I wouldn't trust my health to one of those.

Gloves are a given.


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Mask*

I was thinking of getting one of these.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Medium-Mold-and-Lead-Paint-Removal-Respirator-Mask-6297PA1-A/202078789


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

craigdj87 said:


> I was thinking of getting one of these.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Medium-Mold-and-Lead-Paint-Removal-Respirator-Mask-6297PA1-A/202078789


Looks decent. Big question: have you ever been properly fitted for a mask to know what size you need?


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

No, I never thought of that.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

craigdj87 said:


> No, I never thought of that.


There are few different size avaiable to use and if you have beard on your face it may change a bit how to use that mask.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Where you at dude? Cities or far out?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

That mask would be fine. I use the 2297 which is a step or two above the ones in your pic. 

Couple things:

It's not mold until you have a test stating that it is. Only an industrial hygienist can say it's mold. 

Not saying don't take precautions, just trying to be accurate. 

If the owner doesn't want to follow protocol on removal and abatement, it's on him. Look after yourself. 

Wearing a respirator is technically a serious proposition (if absolutely necessary for you to work in the hazardous location) and you should be healthy enough to do so with the stress on your breathing added by the respirator as well as be fit tested to make sure you're wearing it properly and have the proper size.


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Where you at dude? Cities or far out?


Cities


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Goto menards or hd while they have 11% off. I buy hd stuff during 11% sales and use their rebate match sheet off their site. I have a ton of these masks going all the way up to the full face mask. Carry them plus the throw aways with you in the vehicle, gloves etc... Make sure to have layers so you can disrobe before entering places you don't want to spread breathing hazards for anyone sensitive. 

If you're ever worried of safety issues, always bring it up to the boss though.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Their are respirators and dust masks. 
Dust masks are made of paper or similar and don't do much except keep out big pieces of dust.

Respirators like the link above are made out of rubber and have a changeable cartage filter. They require a doctor to evaluate and approve your use on a job site (OSHA).
Just as you should have the proper training to work in that hazardous environment. 

Mold abatement people wear full suits that are disposable and use fans to control the environment.

Is it safe after tear-out? Nope. Probably worse. They disturbed the fungus. The spores could be on every surface there.

You have the right to decline work that your not properly trained for, provided the proper safety gear paid by the employer, or is unsafe (OSHA). Don't know how bad it is. Some people including myself react to mold more than others. But at the end of the day it's your health you must conciser and determine if you are willing to walk. You may unjustly loose your job but you got your health and should get unemployment. 

Just today I spoke with an old friend the got a fungus infection from work. It took the Dr's months to figure out the cause of his sickness. Finely it was diagnosed when he was hospitalized. After about a year he said his savings has gone to his medical bills. He's fighting the workers comp claim in court as it's hard to prove where it came from. His condition makes it not possible for a once fit and strong person to do physical activity. Besides his body it took a toll on his memory. With a medication needed to take daily that causes other side effects.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mold is not that big of deal on the short term. Let them rip it out, dry it up and go in and do your job. Quit acting like a little girl. 
Have you ever swam in a lake or hopped in a hot tub? Waay worse. 
Let me guess, you are between 18 and 30 years of age.


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> Mold is not that big of deal on the short term. Let them rip it out, dry it up and go in and do your job. Quit acting like a little girl.
> Have you ever swam in a lake or hopped in a hot tub? Waay worse.
> Let me guess, you are between 18 and 30 years of age.


Actually I'm 47 and have been an Electrician for 20 years now. 6 years ago I was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. I'm in remission now. I do not want to go through that again. So to me it is a big deal.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

craigdj87 said:


> Actually I'm 47 and have been an Electrician for 20 years now. 6 years ago I was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. I'm in remission now. I do not want to go through that again. So to me it is a big deal.


Hence the concern in the first place I guess? Did you want confirmation that others agree to wear a mask and or talk to the boss or just seeing what others do?

I personally wear a mask once I know I'm working in a bad area but sometimes I don't find out until I'm in it.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

craigdj87 said:


> Actually I'm 47 and have been an Electrician for 20 years now. 6 years ago I was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. I'm in remission now. I do not want to go through that again. So to me it is a big deal.


 If you went through radiation or chemo you're immune system will have been compromised. 

Black mold will thrive inside the lungs of a person with a weak immune system and sickens most people with a healthy immune system when exposed to it long enough or in a great enough concentration of spores. 

Get a proper respirator with the proper cartridges. 

If there was a lot of mold consider a disposable set of coveralls.

At least put a blanket over your truck seat when you are done that job so you don't fill the seat with spores that will keep "attacking" you for some time to come.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it's stupid to know there is a contaminant on a job and take no precautions. 

I was a kid on family jobs and mixed asbestos cement in wheelbarrows often by hand and worry about the problems that cold come from that all the time.

PPE maybe over cautious in some instances but this isn't one of them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

craigdj87 said:


> Actually I'm 47 and have been an Electrician for 20 years now. 6 years ago I was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. I'm in remission now. I do not want to go through that again. So to me it is a big deal.


So you got cancer from working in bad environments? Not questioning just wondering?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> So you got cancer from working in bad environments? Not questioning just wondering?


Yep... Ask all the industrial workers of the last century exposed to asbestos. 

In Cali. you get it from everything.....

Edit: Didn't see you had said "You" as in a personal question...


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Hence the concern in the first place I guess? Did you want confirmation that others agree to wear a mask and or talk to the boss or just seeing what others do?
> 
> I personally wear a mask once I know I'm working in a bad area but sometimes I don't find out until I'm in it.


As I said before respirators are not for everyone.
Perhaps with the posters past medical history it could be a hazard to wear.
Most of us worked in moldy conditions.
But at some point it's a judgement call.
We don't know how much we're talking.
When large ares are black, or joists covered, etc. I would pass.

In the short term it is also dangerous.
One example is a wronfull death case due to a water leak improperly cleaned up by a landlord. It was about 2 weeks from the flood to the elderly death from lung conditions.
Tested positive for black mold. Mold has condemned a number of homes.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

active1 said:


> Their are respirators and dust masks.
> Dust masks are made of paper or similar and don't do much except keep out big pieces of dust.
> 
> Respirators like the link above are made out of rubber and have a changeable cartage filter. They require a doctor to evaluate and approve your use on a job site (OSHA).
> ...


FACT: ALL older doctors have been trained AWAY from fungal infections. They will persistently insist that your claims about so being infected are delusional.

The fact that at the time of infection the joint smelled like limburger cheese -- as you related -- will be _entirely_ discounted// ignored.

Instead they will prescribe antibiotics. Such critters are derived _from_ fungi ! They make matters _worse_.

( Penicillin is a fungus that kicks out the medicine that we call Penicillin. It, the agent, is used to protect the fungus from bacteria that would otherwise eat the fungus up like a gourmet meal. Truffles are fungi, too. )

&&&&

DNA constructs... in increasing levels of sophistication:

Prion
Virus
Bacteria
Fungus
Plant
Animal

Prions are the actual basis for all manner of chronic ailments such as damage to ones joints. ( They can hide inside cartilage, too small for your body's defenses to 'police' them up... while at the same time triggering an immune system response.)

Viruses can penetrate the blood membrane barrier surrounding the brain. ( Rabies) The result of such infections can easily be death -- or enough brain damage to ruin the intellect. ( Schizophrenia is usually caused by such viral damage. ) More folks have died from viruses than bacteria. ( Cf Spanish flu aka H1N1 virus -- yup it's the same beast -- it killed more folks than WWI and terminated that war by doing so. )

Bacteria... we all know about it. It's still a scourge of all mankind.

Fungi... the unacknowledged mass killer. A scourge of all mankind.

Plants... we eat 'em... they fight back with poisons. This battle often shows up as an allergy. The plant's defenses are so weak against us that they come off as being mere allergens. 

Animals... we eat'em... they fight back with tooth and claw. This is the eternal conflict known since... eternity. 

The outlier in the above list: Fungi. Nature's micro-vulture.

*So infected buildings are NO JOKE.*


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Center for Disease Control:
*

*Chemotherapy and radiation lower your white blood cell count*. As you receive your cancer treatment, your white blood cell count can become very low, also known as neutropenia. During this time, your body will have trouble fighting infections, including fungal infections.
*Fungal infections can range from mild to life-threatening.* Some fungal infections are mild skin rashes, but others can be deadly, like fungal pneumonia. Because of this, it’s important to seek treatment as soon as possible to try to avoid serious infection.
*Fungal infections can look like bacterial or viral infections.* If you’re taking medicine to fight an infection and you aren’t getting better, ask your doctor about testing you for a fungal infection.
*The type of cancer you have can affect your risk.* If you have a blood cancer like leukemia or myeloma, you may be at greater risk for getting a fungal infection than people with other types of cancer.
*Your risk of infection can change based on the strength of your chemotherapy.* Some types of cancer may require stronger chemotherapy medication than others, especially the blood cancers. This is sometimes known as aggressive chemotherapy. Aggressive chemotherapy weakens your immune system and can put you at risk for getting a fungal infection.
*Your hospital stay matters. *After your transplant, you may need to stay in the hospital for a long time. While there, you may need to have procedures that can increase your chance of getting a fungal infection.
*Preventing fungal infections in cancer patients*

Fungi are difficult to avoid because they are a natural part of the environment. Fungi live outdoors in soil, on plants, trees, and other vegetation. They are also on many indoor surfaces and on your skin. However, there may be some ways for you to lower the chances of getting an infection, including a serious fungal infection.
*Learn about fungal infections.* There are different types of fungal infections. Learning about them can help you and your healthcare provider recognize the symptoms early, which may prevent serious illness.
*Know if your white blood cell count is low.* Having a very low white blood cell count https://www.cdc.gov/cancer/preventinfections/pdf/neutropenia.pdfcan put you at greater risk of infection.
*Get additional medical care if necessary.* Fungal infections often resemble other illnesses. Visiting your healthcare provider may help with faster diagnosis and may prevent serious illness.
*Antifungal medication.* Your healthcare provider may prescribe medication to prevent fungal infections. Scientists are still learning about which patients are at highest risk and how to best prevent fungal infections.




Don't forget fungal infections can affect any part of the body, such as the skin or eyes. Clothing can transport the fungus to new areas.


----------

